# New Hunting Partner



## Lane_H (Oct 3, 2016)

Introducing  "Ember"


----------



## downhiller2010 (Oct 3, 2016)

Good looking pup!


----------



## mose (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## C.J. (Oct 3, 2016)

what kennel is it out of? I have a 2yr old fox red


----------



## Lane_H (Oct 3, 2016)

C.J. said:


> what kennel is it out of? I have a 2yr old fox red


 I got her from a friend from east dublin. Hunter Beall.  He has the sire and dam.
He actually lives in Charleston SC. now


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 3, 2016)

Hunter has some great dogs. 

Obi is the man. Best of luck with your new pup!


----------



## Lane_H (Oct 3, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> Hunter has some great dogs.
> 
> Obi is the man. Best of luck with your new pup!



He still has a male and a female left


----------



## pine nut (Oct 6, 2016)

Mighty pretty pup!


----------



## smoothie (Oct 6, 2016)

Oh that's amazing!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Oct 8, 2016)

Pretty puppy, Congrats!


----------



## Lane_H (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## mlandrum (Oct 10, 2016)

Beautiful pup


----------



## abrannon (Nov 28, 2016)

You are just going to spoil it like those two Weim's, might as well give it to me now...

How have you been?


----------

